# Show doe



## tanderson27 (Jul 11, 2016)

I've got a doe my sister is showing and it has a sway back when shown on a chain. But when braced or held by the head her back flattens out. Any ideas on what could fix this?? Thank you


----------



## tanderson27 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Try pinching her back down right above the loin where she slants up in the hip. I use my index and middle finger. Nice doe!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

It looks like in the photo she is being pulled back by the collar. Try pulling her forward and up and see if that changes her topline.

She's a lovely little doe!


----------



## tanderson27 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll give it a try! Thank you! I love her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------

